# GTR 1 Windows 7



## Apocalypse_Now (14. Dezember 2012)

Hallo ich hab mal wieder GTR 1 installiert und ohne Patches ist es noch gelaufen.
Nun hab ich den Patch 1.5 installiert  und jetzt kommt beim Start die Meldung es sei Windows 95-XP erforderlich.
Da muss es doch ne Lösung geben ?


----------



## watercooled (15. Dezember 2012)

Kompatibilitätsmodus?


----------



## Apocalypse_Now (15. Dezember 2012)

Hab ich selbstverständlich schon ausprobiert, geht aber nicht.


----------

